# Calling Out FIREDUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Found A Motor 4 You. It Is Out Your Way. Briggs & Stratton 252416 11 HP Horizontal Engine TORO 1132 SNOWBLOWER 38580 | eBay *


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

400.00 for a used engine .... WOW !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Russell Stephan (Feb 9, 2021)

> 400.00 for a used engine .... WOW !!!!!!!!!


Show up with a half or less offer. Let the wife/live-in see/hear the cash offer.

Usually, you'll walk away with the item on that visit. If not, the grinding will start soon after you leave and relinquish any resistance within a day or two when your phone rings.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Oneacer said:


> 400.00 for a used engine .... WOW !!!!!!!!!


I'd buy new before dropping that coin on used.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Russell Stephan said:


> Show up with a half or less offer. Let the wife/live-in see/hear the cash offer.


that would be a quick way to get on my blocked list. the person is asking more than the engine is worth to us but i would guess it may be worth that much or close to it to someone or maybe they priced it bases on what they can get parting it out. for me if the gap between what they are asking and what i am willing to spend is too large i don't even bother with an offer. i will sometimes ask what they would be willing to take and see if it is more reasonable but don't usually get my hopes up. to me these days it almost seems like everyone wants everything for nothing. listed a snowblower for $100 a week ago just to get it out of my way and had stupid offers like $50. ended up selling it to someone that flips snowblowers for the full $100. the machine needed work but he at least saw the value of it or even the parts. the snowblower needed work but could have been used as is if you don't mind running a machine into the ground.


----------



## Russell Stephan (Feb 9, 2021)

> that would be a quick way to get on my blocked list.


Just a variation of cancel culture...

The buyer or seller can simply say, "No thank you," to an offer or counter offer. To get emotionally invested in the crap one is selling/buying is highly unproductive and rather unhealthy.


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

wish I had that engine in canada a year ago


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Russell Stephan said:


> Just a variation of cancel culture...
> 
> The buyer or seller can simply say, "No thank you," to an offer or counter offer. To get emotionally invested in the crap one is selling/buying is highly unproductive and rather unhealthy.


no its not. it is just not wanting to deal with people who will low ball you or continue to annoy you with their low ball offers. like i said way too many people want stuff for nothing. it is also annoying when people say they are willing to offer cash today like it will change my mind on their low offer. i am not going to take e-transfer or any other form of payment anyways and i am not a drug addict so selling stuff quick is not a good reason to accept a low ball offer.


----------



## Russell Stephan (Feb 9, 2021)

> no its not. it is just not wanting to deal with people who will low ball
> you or continue to annoy you with their low ball offers. like i said way
> too many people want stuff for nothing. it is also annoying when people
> say they are willing to offer cash today like it will change my mind on
> ...


A simple, "No thank you," is only three words. No emotional roller-coaster drama necessary.

But, to each his own.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Russell Stephan said:


> A simple, "No thank you," is only three words. No emotional roller-coaster drama necessary.
> 
> But, to each his own.


that does not work for everyone. i have said no and many times had the same idiot continue to harass me. it is simpler to just block these people and then you never have to worry about them bothering you in the future. bad enough most people seem like they never read the ad before actually messaging me.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

For what it's worth.. I usually get full asking price for what I sell, because I check multiple sites to see what similar items are listed for, and my prices are often lower than the others to begin with. Additionally, I take good pictures and include a thorough description (I've even had a competing seller copy my ad description verbatim).

For those reasons, if your initial offer to me is too low, I'd just tell you "no thanks" and move on. But there are some folks with nothing better to do with their time (someone offered me $50 on a $250 snowblower last month, which sold for the full asking price just 3 days later). I don't even bother responding to those folks.

One buyer was noticeably surprised by this and asked me why I didn't bother with a counteroffer. I told him that my time is valuable and that my items are priced fairly. 

While I totally understand that some people have to _try_ asking for a discount even if they are willing to pay my asking price, sometimes they are basically shooting themselves in the foot. If you were first in line but asked for a discount, I'd much rather deal with the next person who is willing to pay full price.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I had 4 tires and rims sitting around I listed them on Craigslist.
One young man set up an appointment to come see them, he reminded me of a pimp you see on TV. Dressed like a pimp. 
I listed for $125 but wanted $100, I just wanted to get rid of them. The chrome is starting to peel the picture does not really show it.
But For $25 a rim with the tire it was a good deal. Tires had a lot of meat left on them, I was going to paint the rims but after a while I just wanted the room they were taking up.











He brought Dad with him and the both inspected the lot for 30 mins. He then pulled out a 50 bill and offered the 50.
I told him to get the uck out of here. Insult me like that! He then reached in his secret compartment and added another 25. Total 75 bucks!
I told him I would drop to a hundred, period. He found another 5 bucks in his shirt pocket.
And said if I didn't want 80 he would leave. I told him to leave, goodbye.
He left.
I know his Dad thought it was a good deal, 30 mins later he called me and said he found another 20 and would give me a 100. 
I told him maybe I wanted $125 now, he then practically begged me to sell them to him for the 100.

Sold American!

Like I said, list for more then take less, but don't go below what you want.
They don't want it tell them leave!
If I had waited I bet I could have got the $125 for them. 😎
But $100 is all I wanted anyway.


----------



## Russell Stephan (Feb 9, 2021)

> I had 4 tires and rims sitting around I listed them on Craigslist.


When I'm selling something, 95% of the time, I'm just looking to get rid of it. The funds received are bit down on the priority list.

Anywho, I put up a ad for a small 250cc dual-sport (street legal) dirt bike with a roached engine. I go back and forth with a gentleman a couple of times on price. I finally said, "If you show up in the next two hours, you can have it for half of the original asking price... Maybe this will speed up the process?"

Sped things up, all right. The gentleman seemed a bit frazzled arriving 1:45:00 into the game.

Still brings a smile to my face!


----------

